# Laptops vs Tablets.



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

I plan on using it for
Music
Browsing
Emailing
Typing documents
Possible digital painting
Streaming music
Photo storage and viewing

Would it be redundant to get a tablet then get that optional keyboard that adds battery life?

Would posting what i'm currently considering help?


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Vexed said:


> I plan on using it for
> Music
> Browsing
> Emailing
> ...


Laptop. Simply because typing documents is going to get very irritating if you don't have an external keyboard, the longer the document is. And if you're carrying a portable keyboard why not just have a laptop? Unless you're talking something like a Microsoft Surface with RT or Windows 8...

Sure a lot of the other stuff you mention can be done on a tablet, but typing documents??? Really I'd rather have a proper keyboard for that (and bear in mind I used to write documents on an imate JAM)...


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

I see, thanks. I suppose it would be redundant to get a tablet then the eventual keyboardZ


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

What's your budget?


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, budget is important. It depends on how many documents you intend to write, and whether you have a tendency to use special symbols. You can get a separate keyboard for an iPad, for example.

Still, artwork is probably better on a laptop. So I'd have to recommend laptop. You can get them pretty cheap nowadays (especially the surplus of slightly older models, which are still very much usable), and you can use Open Source software that you don't have to pay for. So yeah, laptop is probably your best option.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> What's your budget?



Budget is 500 not including tax.



Cormo said:


> Yeah, budget is important. It depends on how many documents you intend to write, and whether you have a tendency to use special symbols. You can get a separate keyboard for an iPad, for example.
> 
> Still, artwork is probably better on a laptop. So I'd have to recommend laptop. You can get them pretty cheap nowadays (especially the surplus of slightly older models, which are still very much usable), and you can use Open Source software that you don't have to pay for. So yeah, laptop is probably your best option.


I see.
I sorta depends on if I'd pursue grad school which I'm not sure I want to do yet.


Im looking into the vivobook for a laptop and the transformer for a tablet, both from Asus.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Laptops are still more established than the tablet market. I would go with that. You'll be able to do more with it in the long run.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Laptops are still more established than the tablet market. I would go with that. You'll be able to do more with it in the long run.


I see. Would you mind taking a look at a model I have in mind and tell me if the specs are good for the price?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Vexed said:


> I see. Would you mind taking a look at a model I have in mind and tell me if the specs are good for the price?



Sure, throw me the link.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Sure, throw me the link.


Buy ASUS X202E-DH31T VivoBook Touchscreen Laptop - Microsoft Store Online
also, how is Asus? I hear their customer service sucks


----------



## Mayura (Sep 12, 2011)

Some detachable laptops are:
Asus Transformer
HP Envy x2
Samsung Ativ


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Mayura said:


> Some detachable laptops are:
> Asus Transformer
> HP Envy x2
> Samsung Ativ


 I know. Would you recommend one over any others?


----------



## JeliJar (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't know much about the three just mentioned, but I just bought an Asus laptop. I like it.  It's not as well-known as Dell or HP or Mac for laptops, but barring my old Toshiba, I tend to be leery of companies that try to do _all_ the electronic things.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Laptop for long-term support (updates/compatability/content) and work, tablet for reading/email on the go mostly.


----------



## Mayura (Sep 12, 2011)

Vexed said:


> I know. Would you recommend one over any others?


Well, I haven't use any of those personally so relying on reviews from tech sites is not going to render my view impartial. Also, I work for one of the companies so the bias is always there. LOL~


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

JeliJar said:


> Don't know much about the three just mentioned, but I just bought an Asus laptop. I like it.  It's not as well-known as Dell or HP or Mac for laptops, but barring my old Toshiba, I tend to be leery of companies that try to do _all_ the electronic things.


I see. What model?
As for Toshiba, what made you switch? Did it over heat?


----------



## JeliJar (Jan 7, 2013)

I switched over because of the overheating and use of the webcam resulted in the blue-screen of death. Not great for Skyping! My model is more high-end so I think it's over US$500 budget mentioned earlier... Like about twice that....


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Tablets are passive consumption devices, whereas laptops are fully fledged PCs these days, which allows you to actually create more easily.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Snow Leopard said:


> Tablets are passive consumption devices, whereas laptops are fully fledged PCs these days, which allows you to actually create more easily.


Any brand recommendation? Model, etc?


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Vexed said:


> Any brand recommendation? Model, etc?


Not really. I normally recommend something that is good value and that depends on your local market. If you lived in Australia, I might have recommendations.


----------



## Mayura (Sep 12, 2011)

JeliJar said:


> I switched over because of the overheating and use of the webcam resulted in the blue-screen of death. Not great for Skyping! My model is more high-end so I think it's over US$500 budget mentioned earlier... Like about twice that....


Oh, I gotta agree with you. I am using a Toshiba laptop at home and the first time it overheat was when I played a MMO in high quality graphics. Nowadays, I stick to low graphic quality and it doesn't shut down suddenly on its own anymore.


----------



## jackeyjoe (Oct 23, 2011)

Snow Leopard said:


> Tablets are passive consumption devices, whereas laptops are fully fledged PCs these days, which allows you to actually create more easily.


Keep in mind a lot of companies are also making tablet applications, autoCAD and photoshop may not be as fully fledged on tablets... but they are there. Now, if all you are planning on doing is what you have listed in the OP, there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. Below is my current tablet setup:









That is my Nexus 10 with a BT keyboard and mouse, it works pretty much just like a laptop now(I'd argue it is a better experience than a 10" netbook). Mind you I'll probably only use it like that when I'd editing essays and stuff(I just have them in my bag), but it's good to have, as long as there is an application for it I can do anything on it that I'd do on a laptop, plus I have the ability to just use it as a tablet.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

go laptop! roud:

no really, tablets are pretty cool, but afaik cheap ones are not too good. the only good one i've found was the samsung slate and this thing is pretty expensive! so, i'd still stick to the laptop. they also have more memory, and they can also be super light and small. (and all that for a little price, best decision, imo)


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

Smartphones and tablets will replace laptops and PCs by the end of the decade. After that it's goggles, and brain implants. As for 2013, it depends on how powerful you need it to be. 

The SOC's in tablets/smartphones are gettting pretty interesting. I've seen some pretty cool quad-core PC on a sticks recently. 

Personally I'd get the laptop and try to trade it in about six months before they're starting to be transitioned out. Use those monies for an awesome tablet in say... 2016 or so. 

Just stick with an i3 and you're set. If you're a gamer, go for an a6/a8/a10 and it'll be good enough.


----------

